# Computer randomly shutting down



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey all, 

So I've had my PC for a couple years now but in the past 2-3 months (maybe longer, I can't remember, but definitely past 2-3 months), it's had this nasty habit of literally just turning itself off.

I could be playing a game, watching YouTube, browsing, or even just idle on the desktop with nothing running (apart from background processes). It'll shut off. It doesn't discriminate. 

It doesn't happen _all_ the time though. Sometimes it won't do it, sometimes it'll do it 2 or 3 times in a row (about 20 minutes in between shut downs). But after a few shut downs, it'll sort itself out and won't turn off on its own again.

So I thought initially that it might be something wrong with my OS, or a virus or so. I've just reformatted. But as I was transferring my files back to my main drive, boom, it did it again. 

I've pulled my computer tower away from any blockages (it is under my desk, but it has about 2" at least on each side for air flow). But that hasn't helped anything. 

I'm now coming to the conclusion that it's either PSU related (maybe the PSU is faulty and not supplying a steady voltage?) or it's heat related.

I don't have any software to monitor those readings though. 

It's worth adding that when I reformatted, I made an internal partition using Win 8.1s disk management system, which I put my backups on. I then reformatted C: and reinstalled 8.1 there. I then copied my backups off of my temp partition and then expanded C: back to its full size. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. I think I've mentioned everything I think is relevant.

Specs:

Win 8.1 Enterprise x64
AMD FX-8350 octocore processor @ ~4.0GHz
16gb DDR3 RAM
DirectX 11
NVidia GeForce GTX 650ti 2gb
1TB HDD SATA
Standard in case fan cooling

This was a prebuilt purchase from a website so they did the compatibility checks etc. I've never had an issue with it until now.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

Update:

I now have Speccy and it's reporting that the processor was running at about 70-75 Celsius, then it shot up to 85, and now it's idling back at 53c


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

What does AMD OverDrive say the temps are?


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

I don't have the AMD OverDrive, I looked it up and that link was all about graphic cards and such. I have Speccy temperature display.

I have a game minimized, 3 web pages and a live stream up at the moment:
CPU ~40-45 cel
Mobo ~55-65 cel
Gfx ~75 cel
Storage ~30 cel

Earlier I was installing Office, downloading a game through Steam and watching a live stream (something that shouldn't be too strenuous I would imagine for this rig, never been a problem before) and the CPU was rocking ~80-85 Cel, and I think the gfx was running about the same temp ~80-85 cel


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

From what I'm reading on the 'net, the safe max temp for your AMD FX-8350 is 62°C. AND, it should be shutting itself down at ~90°C in order to keep from melting itself and potentially starting a fire.


----------



## Ruzzy (Oct 14, 2005)

I heard that AMD processors usually run hot anyway. But yeah averaging 60-70 seemed excessive for me. Kinda reinforcing my thought it might be heat related. 
Earlier like I said I was running them processes at the same time and I saw the temp was about 80ish, so I imagine it spiking up to over 90 would have kicked in the safety shut down. I'll get the thermal paste reapplied and get someone to look over the cooling on it then.


----------

